# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Forraje para ganado

## MAYE

Es posible asociar alfalfa con rye grass?.....que asociaciones de pastos cultivados es el mejor forraje para ganado de recria y engorde?..gracias por sus respuestas....Temas similares: BLOQUES DE SAL MINERALIZADOS PARA ALIMENTACION DE GANADO VACUNO EN POR ETAPAS Artículo: Minag construyó 20,016 cobertizos para ganado desde el 2001 con inversión de S/. 119.28 millones Curso taller de mejoramiento genético para ganado vacuno de la prov gran chimú-cascas, la libertad Socio para engorde de ganado Artículo: AgroRural construye 165 cobertizos en zona sur del país para proteger ganado de intenso frío

----------


## lugarte

MAYE, puedes asociarlo sin problema, pero el caso es que la alfalfa es un forraje de corte. No soporta el pisoteo de los animales que ingresen al potrero. En cambio el rye grass si soporta el pastoreo directo, pero no tiene crecimiento erguido (labor más dificil de corte). 
En que parte estás? Ello para poder darte con mayor precisión una sugerencia de los pastos más adecuados para tu zona.

----------


## MAYE

estoy en Cascas, La Libertad, 1,500 msnm ......en la zona da bastante el pasto elefante, grama o gramalote como le llaman......

----------


## Pablo Ipince

No es una buena opción la siembra de alfalfa con rye grass, como bien lo indica L. Ugarte, dado que la alfalfa es de corte.  La asociación usual, es rye grass con trébol.  Se utiliza este último como fijador de Nitrógeno.  Y efectivamente, ambos soportan el pastoreo.  Es muy importante saber si solo estás criando y engordando con pasturas, por lo cual, se deben hacer los cálculos correctos.  Así, un animal de engorde, que esté en 200 kg, necesitará 3kg de MS, para mantenimiento, pero 5 kg de MS para ganar 0.75 kg por día.  Y uno de 400 kgs, aumentar a 8.5 kgs de MS, para mantener la ganancia de 0.75 kgs por día.

----------


## MAYE

El engorde final se da en establo con alimento concentrado......que tal el pasto camerún (morado) para el pastoreo?....

----------


## Maria Ossa

En esta página podrán encontrar toda la información relacionada con su sector productivo, es muy completa  http://agronet.gov.co/BibliotecaDigital.html

----------


## Tito Arias

Maye, si pretendes aumentar la proteina de tu forraje, puedes asociar el pasto elefante con alguna leguminosa. Es solo tener en cuenta el ciclo vegetativo para que el crecimiento del pasto elefante no impida el desarrollo de la leguminosa.

----------


## johnny

Mayte, 
No vendes semilla del pasto elefante, lo quiero para cartavio.

----------

